# My Leather Work



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hears a few leather collars i have made for mine and other peoples dogs i don't no if this will be in the right section so plz excuse me

this one is my latest for a friend of mine
















this is a whippet collar i make

























one of my leads


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice stuff

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice quality work.That dog doesn't appear to be friendly wearing that muzzle.LOL


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

always good to hear from you Gafer, i will admit the first photo looked like a leather bowl, kidding................. nice strong looking collars, takes some skills to make good on leather work


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice quality work.That dog doesn't appear to be friendly wearing that muzzle.LOL


she is funny with other dogs so she wheres that don't wont no vet bills lol and thanks for ya coment


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Nice stuff
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sofreto


thanks pal


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> always good to hear from you Gafer, i will admit the first photo looked like a leather bowl, kidding................. nice strong looking collars, takes some skills to make good on leather work


cheers buddy i havn't been on in a while so i thought i would post what i have been up to


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very good looking leather work there fella, when i eventually get another dog i will be giving you a shout for sure


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> very good looking leather work there fella, when i eventually get another dog i will be giving you a shout for sure


cheers buddy


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great looking work. nice and smooth . is the dogs name hannibal by any chance ? beautiful dog by the way .


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> great looking work. nice and smooth . is the dogs name hannibal by any chance ? beautiful dog by the way .


thanks pal she is a nut job so she has to have it on its the 1st chocolate colourd bull x i have ever seen


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job, looks nice!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the gafer said:


> great looking work. nice and smooth . is the dogs name hannibal by any chance ? beautiful dog by the way .


thanks pal she is a nut job so she has to have it on its the 1st chocolate colourd bull x i have ever seen
[/quote]
chocolate colored bull !? that is unusual, for some reason on first glance i actually thought it was a lab, not a bull, until you responded . guess i just got used to seeing chocolate colored labs .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that work is good, do you make anything else out of leather?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Jaxter said:


> that work is good, do you make anything else out of leather?


ye i make knife sheaths buddy


----------

